# Screenwash that doesn't freeze!



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a screenwash that won't freeze? I've been using Holts Concentrated Screenwash neat but am finding that it still freezes on the washerjet nozzles. I know that its down to the alcohol concentration in the screenwash that determines freezing point but i just wondered what everybody else uses in the arctic conditions!


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Halfords double-concentrate screenwash will go down -23degC neat.

Autoglym screenwash as follows:
10%~ concentration - -3C
20%~ - -6C
33% - -14C
50% - -25C
neat - -45C


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no screen wash should freeze if a strong enough mix is used as it contains anti freeze. use it neat otherwise..


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Mine froze driving back from Glasgow on Wednesday, mind you it was 4am in the morning, -9 and in the middle of a blizzard :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Carplan one, used 50/50 with water doesn't freeze.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Holts has never froze on me.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Halfords double concentrate mixed 30 - 70


----------



## WR1 Shane (Mar 22, 2010)

I use Asda screen wash undilluted and it hasn't froze yet. You can get 2 x 2.5 litre bottles for £2 at the moment as well :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

G220 said:


> Halfords double-concentrate screenwash will go down -23degC neat.
> 
> Autoglym screenwash as follows:
> 10%~ concentration - -3C
> ...


+1 to AG .....hasnt frozen at all this last week...and the car was parked up on Thursday all day covered in snow...and still it didnt freeze....probaby in the 10-20% dilution range.

Gone right off Halfords pre-mix and concentrate....just isnt any good!


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm using Simoniz Screenwash from Costco - 50/50 mix with water and no freezing yet. It's been down below -10 here aswell.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Used the asda stuff, i left the full bottle outside over night and it froze... Great stuff


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i use halfrauds stuff. used neat it says it won't freeze until -40. it's current at about 25% dilution in my car, we've had -9 and it hasn't frozen yet. though i haven't used it lately....my windscreen is coated with G1 - i don't seem to need to use the washer fluid


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Ag always. Great value and mix to what you need, lasts ages.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm using Holts screenwash from Costco and it hasn't frozen yet and it was -13 on Friday morning


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Been using the Blue stuff i got from Lidl using at a 1:4 mix and it hasn't frozen yet nor has the bottle i have pre mixed that i found hiding under the snow


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you not taking the risk of the washer jets clogging up if you use screenwash undiluted?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

bikeit said:


> Are you not taking the risk of the washer jets clogging up if you use screenwash undiluted?


Depends completely on the screenwash. AG screenwash is low viscous and doesn't separate so will be fine neat.


----------



## Jonay (Nov 17, 2010)

I use the tesco stuff, £2 for 2L (though I'm pretty sure its the same as the asda stuff which is cheaper!)

Hasn't froze on me yet and I've been down to -20*C, using about 1:3 ratio


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It's been reasonably mild round this way but my car has said -5 the other night on the way home from work and no freezing so far. Halfords double concentrate, cheap enough and does the job as good as any


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

I;ve got cheap pound shop stuff in mine, neat and its not frozen yet.

The problem I have is the end of the washer jets freezing up


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

Add Meths, that will stop it freezing.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Meths is not very good on your paint work.


----------



## ajc2306 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Think i'm going to give the Autoglym screenwash a try. As i said in my original post, the issue is with the nozzle jets freezing up. I guess it is down to the windchill on the jets.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

bikeit said:


> Meths is not very good on your paint work.


Or for the rubber seals and o rings in the pumps....goodbye washer pump!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd phone your local AG trade rep up and ask if you can purchase 5L off him - works out much cheaper. I think it is worth it's premium in weather like this as it gives trouble free results.

I read on here VAG screenwash can be sourced very cheaply from GSF or the likes?


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

Scrim-1- said:


> Used the asda stuff, i left the full bottle outside over night and it froze... Great stuff


Do you mean it didnt freeze?


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Another vote for the Halfords Double concentrate,I mix mine 60/40 and use it in the works van as well as the car,I do around 600 miles a week,crystal clear screen all the time and it hasnt frozen on me either


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

i use the autosmart one very good product,i also use the quantum one which is the best on the market imo.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I find the Decosol stuff is good and have never had a freeze up. This time I have just put the 1st lost of Autoglym in after running out on the M62 ( Nightmare) so we will see how good it is


----------



## andyedge (Aug 25, 2009)

Currently using the Asda stuff, but have found that it freezes until the engine has warmed up for at least 20 mins.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

BMW own brand.

But I do get it free :thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

andy monty said:


> Been using the Blue stuff i got from Lidl using at a 1:4 mix and it hasn't frozen yet nor has the bottle i have pre mixed that i found hiding under the snow


That stuff is great, do they have stock in yet ?

It's got to be offer time again, their nano glass is great too :thumb:


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Jace said:


> That stuff is great, do they have stock in yet ?
> 
> It's got to be offer time again, their nano glass is great too :thumb:


They had it in stock a few weeks ago but I had plenty Holts so didn't bother

It'll probably be in stock again soon if this weather keeps up


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

The VAG stuff when used neat will protect down to minus 70, apparently...haven't been able to test that yet though!

Safe for fan jet nozzles too :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> Carplan one, used 50/50 with water doesn't freeze.


i second that always found carplan good.


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Have known a few people that have had a blockage in their washer bottles. Due to mixing different screen washes so it might be worth flushing out your bottle first.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone noticed the Lidl winter screenwash leave there glass greasy?? I used it in the van and car and find it awful now onto the Holts premium screenwash from Costco £5 for 5 litres it's bloody good value Edinburgh was running low on Friday, protects to -36 when neat or -16 @ 1:1.


----------



## G-baby158 (Aug 30, 2010)

My AG hasn't froze and it was 30% mix. Even with loads of snow over the hole car.


----------

